# FA UNITED: ROOMMATES NEEDED



## mistywolf (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a room reserved at the Marriot Hotel at which the convention is  being held

The total room cost for friday and saturday night (checking out sunday  morning) is $273.70 including tax (which if its just me i'd have to pay  that all by myself on top of the travel costs from virginia)

With Me and one other person:136.85 each
With Me and two other persons:91.24. per person
With Me and three other persons:68.43 each

looking for 3rd and 4th persons for room.


----------



## Firr (May 6, 2010)

I happen to be looking for a room.  Could you get in contact with me so we can talk details?  I can be reached on aim/yim as firr13 and e-mail as billybob @ wtf.com.


Thanks!


----------

